# Brit Awards. Is it me?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After only seeing small bits of the Brit Awards I felt it was just a screaming, flashing, noisy bunch of unknowns praising themselves. :surprise:
The 'quality' of the modern 'celebrity' leave a lot to be desired imho.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

raynipper said:


> After only seeing small bits of the Brit Awards I felt it was just a screaming, flashing, noisy bunch of unknowns praising themselves. :surprise:
> The 'quality' of the modern 'celebrity' leave a lot to be desired imho.
> 
> Ray.


No. it's not just you who thinks along those lines.

Although it's probably more of an age issue, I presume your youth is somewhere a few years ago, because our parents and grandparents thought similarly about those we followed many years ago.

Just don't watch the Awards - it'll only make you realise you, and me, are getting older.

Apparently this lot were at the Awards - do you know who they are 'cos I don't.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Keith. I hardly recognise any of the music fraternity now as they are mostly short 'lived' celebs.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And all the female singer have the same voice. I'm told it's called The Voice. No note left unsung.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> And all the female singer have the same voice. I'm told it's called The Voice. No note left unsung.


Not unsung - unscreamed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it is an age thing

I perk up when I hear 60 s music 

Remember the words and the artists who performed them 

I also recall the ethos of the 60s music 

I guess today’s youngsters feel the same about their music scene 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember asking my father what he thought of modern music (60's rock).

He said "It's very loud."

Even then, I realised that it wasn't praise.
.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Seems like we didn't miss much then?

I hear Adele is making a come back?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Where has she been Pat?
Watched Cilla last night as she and Bobby spent a weekend in my camper.

Ray.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> No. it's not just you who thinks along those lines.
> 
> Although it's probably more of an age issue, I presume your youth is somewhere a few years ago, because our parents and grandparents thought similarly about those we followed many years ago.
> 
> ...


The Adams Family? :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ray, I think she has been having a baby? Rumour has it that she has lost a huge amount of weight, looks amazing and is making/has made a new album 

Cilla and Bobby? Oh my goodness!


----------

